# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  shoe box - pojedinac u akciji :)

## sorciere

prije nekoliko godina, jedna od mojih engleskih humanitarnih organizacija uljepšala je božić obiteljima slabijeg imovinskog stanja... kako? za svakog člana - poslala je kutiju za cipele (bez cipela)...   :Grin:  .  naime, u engleskoj se vrlo često organizira akcija prikupljanja poklona pakiranih u kutije za cipele.

u te kutije pakiraju se praktične poklon-sitnice:

slatkiši
toaletne potrepštine (sapun, šampon, kaladont, četkica, dezodoran...)
igračke
čarape, rukavice, kape, šalovi (sve sitno što se može staviti)
itd...

u posljednje vrijeme često vidim  na forumu zamolbe za pomoć za raznim obiteljima - pa vjerujem da bismo mogli organizirati neku božićnu akciju   :Wink:  ...

trenutno mi padaju na pamet dvije varijante:

- kutija u rodinom gnijezdu u koju bi se stavljale stvari koje se mogu pokloniti - pa da se tamo kompletiraju pokloni
- skupljanje već punih kutija

ciljna grupa bi mogle biti obitelji za koje su cure iz rode tražile pomoć. naime, vjerujem da za njih postoje konkretni podaci (broj, spol, i starost članova obitelji).

bilo bi lijepo (obzirom da nas ima iz cijele hrvatske - pa i šire   :Grin:  ) - da se ovakve akcije pokrenu u svim sredinama... 



a sad vaši komentari!   :Bye:

----------


## tinkie winkie

:D 
A ja sam baš nedavno razmišljala o sličnoj ideji...

----------


## apricot

sorcie, pa prošle godine smo se organizirali (forumaši) i radili pakete za Sv. Nikolu, za dječji dom u Lovranu.

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...=17733&start=0

pliska, hoćemo li i ove godine?

----------


## sorciere

apri, i ja sam godinama organizirala te pakete - ali ovo je ipak malo drukčije   :Kiss:

----------


## Maja

Hvalevrijedna ideja, ali, osim sto se RODA ne bavi humanitarnim radom, nema prostornog niti ljudskog kapaciteta za provodjenje neceg ovakvog.

----------


## sorciere

> Hvalevrijedna ideja, ali, osim sto se RODA ne bavi humanitarnim radom, nema prostornog niti ljudskog kapaciteta za provodjenje neceg ovakvog.


moja ideja je bila da to odrade pojedinci, ne udruga   :Grin:  . udrugu sam spomenula u kontekstu da smo manje-više svi dislocirani, i da bi pomoć u vidu jedne takve kutije (fizički smještene u prostor) puno pomogla.    :Wink:  

a udruga bi pomogla na način da da podatke o obiteljima kojima bi se takvi paketi poklanjali... (dob, spol, broj)

(podznak mi je bik   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## litala

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hvalevrijedna ideja, ali, osim sto se RODA ne bavi humanitarnim radom, nema prostornog niti ljudskog kapaciteta za provodjenje neceg ovakvog.
> 
> 
> moja ideja je bila da to odrade pojedinci, ne udruga   . udrugu sam spomenula u kontekstu da smo manje-više svi dislocirani, i da bi pomoć u vidu jedne takve kutije (*fizički smještene u prostor*) puno pomogla.    
> 
> a udruga bi pomogla na način da da podatke o obiteljima kojima bi se takvi paketi poklanjali... (dob, spol, broj)
> ...


ali roda nema prostora za takvo sto... vidjela si gnijezdo - tamo nema bas prostora za slaganje kutija  :/ 

s druge strane, ja osobno ne vidim kako bi mi mogli znati tolike podatke o potrebitim obiteljima? znam da se javljaju ljudi koji nemaju, ali to su sporadicne epizode - nemamo kontinuiranu evidenciju o obiteljima slabijeg imovinskog stanja... vjerujem da postoje udruge, drustva, netko tko bi to mogao imati, pa bi mozda ti pojedinci  :Wink:  mogli preko njih naci one kojima je potrebno   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

> ali roda nema prostora za takvo sto... vidjela si gnijezdo - tamo nema bas prostora za slaganje kutija  :/ 
> 
> s druge strane, ja osobno ne vidim kako bi mi mogli znati tolike podatke o potrebitim obiteljima? znam da se javljaju ljudi koji nemaju, ali to su sporadicne epizode - nemamo kontinuiranu evidenciju o obiteljima slabijeg imovinskog stanja... vjerujem da postoje udruge, drustva, netko tko bi to mogao imati, pa bi mozda ti pojedinci  mogli preko njih naci one kojima je potrebno


ok, got the point   :Sad:  

ali ipak moram odgovorit   :Grin:  

1. mislila sam na JEDNU veću kutiju u gnijezdu (ja imam npr. višak bombona, ti imaš čokolade, netko treći ima kaladont, itd... - dakle ne mora jedan dati sve)
2. mislila sam na ovih NEKOLIKO obitelji koje su se javile rodi za pomoć 
3. i onda dođe sorci s kutijama od cipela i to popakira   :Laughing:  

nema veze, idem ja dalje. smislit ću kako realizirati barem dio ovog što sam smislila.

----------


## litala

> (ja imam npr. višak bombona, *ti imaš čokolade*, netko treći ima kaladont, itd... - dakle ne mora jedan dati sve)


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  da bar!

nego,   :Heart:  tebi i tvojoj ideji, trudu u realizaciji i zelji da pomognes   :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

Sorci, citajuci tvoj prijedlog, stvarno sam imala pred ocima Ivaricu koja viri iza brda kutija i usput te psuje.   :Laughing:

----------


## Frida

> Sorci, citajuci tvoj prijedlog, stvarno sam imala pred ocima Ivaricu koja viri iza brda kutija i usput te psuje.


i žvače čokse i bonkase iz kutije   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> BusyBee prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sorci, citajuci tvoj prijedlog, stvarno sam imala pred ocima Ivaricu koja viri iza brda kutija i usput te psuje.  
> 
> 
> i žvače čokse i bonkase iz kutije


grozne ste   :Laughing:  

ja   :Heart:   svoju ivaricu.   :Love:

----------

